
Ode to Sequel - kristianp
http://twin.github.io/ode-to-sequel/
======
mhd
Even when you're not using it for your app, sequel + irb make a nice database
repl, especially useful if you want to transform and analyze some data with
Ruby methods or need to work with several databases at once.

~~~
janko-m
Yes, multiple databases are really useful for me, for some reason I often need
to transfer data from one to another, e.g. legacy database to a new improved
one (which I think happens often if you're in a non-startup).

In ActiveRecord you would have to specify for each model to which the database
to connect. And then you have to figure out how to call a User model in one
database, and how in the other (you have to call them differently, even if
table names are the same). I think it can get pretty chaotic with something
bigger.

------
xfalcox
We do a lot of small apps with Sinatra, shared postgres database and sequel.

Since we are very data and database centric, sequel is all we ever wanted
since it supports all advanced pg constructs.

------
themckman
I don't do Ruby anymore, but back when I first started I did a little side
project with Sinatra and Sequel and definitely enjoyed it over ActiveRecord.
As another user said, now that I'm a Python programmer, I have always been
drawn to SQLAlchemy in a similar way.

------
noahlt
As someone who hasn't worked with Ruby in a while, I'm curious to hear if
anyone has opinions on how Sequel compares to DataMapper.

~~~
diminish
Sequel is live, Datamapper is dead and Rom is about to be born.

------
JonnieCache
Sequel is an absolute joy to use. I've not seen a better thought-out ORM.
Jeremy's support efforts are exemplary as well.

------
paco3346
As someone who is just dipping my toes into Rails (but has used plenty of
other ORMs in other languages): ActiveRecord doesn't have native left join
support?!

I'm really glad I came across this before starting my first Rails project.
Thanks for the post!

------
lucian1900
I had a similar experience switching from Django's ORM to SQLAlchemy.

The useful part of SQLAlchemy is the SQL library part. The ORM built on top,
while nice, is entirely optional.

~~~
masklinn
SQLAlchemy does have the issue that, as far as I know, you can't use it
"entity-less": you always need to have Table and Column objects instantiated
(possibly via reflection, but still…). That you can use sequel solely for
query building without needing any kind of backing objects is neat.

------
aikah
white on white text \w Javascript. Why can't you use black by default? And no,
I don't want to enable Javascript just to read an article.

~~~
janko-m
Sorry for that, fixed.

------
lholden
It's nice to see people still finding and taking interest in Sequel. It was
always my favorite ruby ORM. :)

------
vanessa98
Sequel is the bee's knees

------
stn
Enjoyed the article, it describes most of the issues I had with ActiveRecord.

